# New Google Internet Service



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Anybody try this?

http://www.google.com/tisp/

I was told the service really stinks.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, that's fine for my house where I have a sewer, but at the hurricane house I only have a septic tank. Is there some sort of an adaptor available for me? If not I'm going to just have to start a class action suit for all those people on septic tanks.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Well, that's fine for my house where I have a sewer, but at the hurricane house I only have a septic tank. Is there some sort of an adaptor available for me? If not I'm going to just have to start a class action suit for all those people on septic tanks.


There is a "SEPTIC SOLUTION" option which uses ultra low frequency signals through the earth. But the speed 0.0000000001 mb/sec makes it less than desirable.

Or if you already have high speed internet you could use this in reverse. Just connect a Cat5 cable to your router and flush it down to the tank. Should speed up digestion!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Well, that's fine for my house where I have a sewer, but at the hurricane house I only have a septic tank. Is there some sort of an adaptor available for me? If not I'm going to just have to start a class action suit for all those people on septic tanks.


All you have to do is get the kit extender and run the cable down the street to a local gas station.

I hear they're also working on a version that works with Portapotties...but the lag time (while waiting for the honey dipper) might be too long for gaming purposes.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

but is free!!!! google keeps doing it


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I do it for free, too! 

A great big DBSTalk welcome to *TheGreatLogan*!

:welcome_s _*WELCOME!*_ :icon_band


----------



## prestoru (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll wait until it comes out of beta testing, though I am curios what kind of targeted ads, based on my DNA sequence, I would get.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

Nick said:


> I do it for free, too!
> 
> A great big DBSTalk welcome to *TheGreatLogan*!
> 
> :welcome_s _*WELCOME!*_ :icon_band


Its a pleasure to be here tonight with you people!

Thank You!! Thank You!!!


----------

